# Baby bird needs help



## bfede98310 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a wounded baby bird. I'd like to bring it to a rehabilitator. I remember someone recommending one when I had a pigeon in need. I just don't remember who it was. I live in Flushing, New York. Does anyone know who it is?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't know if this will healp but it is *link to your previous thread*about the pigeon with PMV with the recommendations that were made then


----------



## bfede98310 (Dec 21, 2008)

Dear Feefo:

Thank you for replying. I tried to find that link this morning but I couldn't. Thanks to you, I know who to call now. 

Barbara


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I hope it all goes well.

I found that by looking for threads that you have started but I have meaning to say that often if you want to find something on Pigeon Talk it is much better to Google than to use the forum search engine!


----------

